# Escential (aust) new FO's



## nattynoo (Jul 15, 2011)

So, I saw Max yesterday & sniffed allllooot of bottles of his new FO's from the US. 
They're good!! Pretty much every bottle I dug my nose in was good. Strong smelling & so far from what I've used no major dramas soaping.
In particular I liked,
Honey Vanilla
Oriental Musk (Lyn, I think this might be one you'll like, I could not get that smell off my fingers which was good cause I sniffed them all the way home. I didn't get any but was wishing I got 5kgs of the stuff so I could bath in it for ever!! Definitely at the top of my list for my next order)
Melon
Gardenia
Vanilla Sugar
I could go on & on.
For those that were feeling a bit worried to try them, fear not!! They r good!!

BTW.... I need to join FOHO anomynous     I've got a serious problem.


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 15, 2011)

Ow goodie I am going to go order some NOW :0) I ordered from Cierra in the USA but it was nothing like the Oriental Musk that Elume carry!!!!! but the Vanilla spice is beautiful so happy to have found that. Nice to have a supply form Essentials................Oh off to place that order that was going to happen next time I need supplies...............thnx Nattynoo :0)
P.S Join an enablers support group so much fun being encouraged to buy buy buy try try try :0)


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Nattynoo ... thanks so much for checking these out and sharing your findings!

I'm already got many unsoaped FO's ... I feel totally spoiled ... but ... I can't help looking for more ... Oh dear ... I'm such an addict ... and I am so loving it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The Oriental Musk sounds wonderful ... I can't wait to buy it!

It should be a few months before I can soap with it ... but that could change!  Whatever ... I will come back to this thread and post about any of escentials FO's I soap with ... please would you guys do the same?

Thanks ... thanks ... thanks!


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 15, 2011)

For sure Dragonkaz I am keen to try the Coconut as I have lots of people requesting coconut soap :0)


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 15, 2011)

I've got the coconut cream there Lyn (only in an 20ml trial size). It smells good. I also get asked for coconut a bit. Coconut is a fussy FO if you ask me. Often they smell nothing like actual coconut. This one is an ok likeness. When I soap it I'll let you know what it smells like then.

For sure Kaz, I'll report in on any I soap & how they go etc.
Thats a great idea for us to log that.

I hope everyone likes the oriental musk after i have rec it now    It really blew me away. Still regretting not getting any. I would of soaped it today. Never mind. I got a special order of bubblegum from Max so I might soap it instead. (he had a cancelled order & sold it to me   ) My alltime love is candy/sweet soaps...swoon.


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh Natty thanks :0) you enabler you LOL


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Coconut Cream ... I hope it works!

When I lived in Fiji most of the soap I bought smelled of coconut ... absolutely gorgous!  How did they make it? 

_I need to get back and visit some friends on the outter Islands and ask them!_


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 20, 2011)

DragonKaz you would make a fortune with a good coconut fragranced soap :0)
OH MY GOODNESS.................I recieved my order of 6 oils today and I am so delighted!!!!!!!! Here is what I got
Oriental Musk.........So so good light but that could be my nose I am going to make some melts tonight with it :0)
Coconut Cream.......The BEST I have ever smelt I am loving this to bit and will soap it in the next few days drooling over this one
Melon............Yummo to me smells very watermelon and I love it will be nice in soap
Honey Vanilla............Strong could smell this before I opened the box!!!! Not overly keen out of bottle but will soap it and think it will blossom
Rose Petals A beautiful soft rose not powdery cant wait to get it into some soap!!!!!
Lavender...........I am not a lavender fan but this is a good fragrance......smells true to the plant but not with that harsh edge that some lavenders have and not powdery............Again I cannot wait to soap it

I am loving these mew fragrances very much and cannot wait to try more of them...............Happy to have a great supply at such good prices......Yay for Escentials :0)


----------



## Relle (Jul 20, 2011)

Lyn what sort of postage did you get charged on an order from there to you for the FO's you just got ?
I recently contacted Max and to have 20 litres of CO sent was $26 by courier which brings it up to $92.
Do you get your CO from him or is there somewhere else like cooking oil suppliers we can get it cheaper. I'm not getting anywhere fast trying to keep costs down like postage.


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 21, 2011)

Wish I didn't read this. You've put FO's on the brain again Lyn.
I've got to get some of that Oriental Musk.
Keen to see how you go with the Honey Vanilla. I use the Honey Love Dust from Bigtree but its too expensive & thought the honey vanilla smelt very close. Only thing that worries me is discolouring being a vanilla. Will u let us know how u get on with that one Lyn?
Coconut cream I thought smelt good too.
I like the Melon to replace the Cucumber which Max is discontinuing. Was one of the old FO's. I use it in a cucumber & aloe soap I do. Am hoping it will still smell the same. I thought it had a real cucumber smell to it & would work nicely.
Agreed Lyn, so nice to have a local supplier of great FO's at a great price. I pick up mostly so no postage to add on makes it even better.

Relle, wish I could help with the CO. I pick up my CO. I either get it from escentials or morayfield soap supplies,depending on where I'm shopping/visiting, that way I save postage/shipping. Is there not someone local that supplies CO??


----------



## Relle (Jul 21, 2011)

Nat, I just got some CO from Heirloom but only get 5 litres at a time because its $110 for 20 litres, its cheaper at Escentuals. I have to wait 'til we go out that way, as its out near Penrith and a bit of a drive. I'm hoping NCS gets their oils in soon.


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey Relle I am at work but will check out my last docket on oils tomorrow and let you know. The fragrances came via Australia post so dont imagine the freight on those was too bad.
Loving these new fragrances and cant wait to soap a few. I made Soy Shots with the Oriental Musk and they are delicious. Not a killer throw but great for a smaller lounge or bedroom. I am now going to make it up in Pillars and containers and votives :0) Will have to order more to soap :0)


----------



## Relle (Jul 23, 2011)

Sounds nice Lyn, there must be an epidemic on FO's at the moment, I just picked up some from NCS this morning, can't wait to soap them, they smell divine OOB.
I got Cranberry Marmalade, Hollyberry, Peach, Cotton Candy (want to eat it),Lavender,Apple Jack and Peel,Creme Broulee, Watermelon, French Pear,Chanel No 5.


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 23, 2011)

Relle french pear is a good seller in candles for me :0) I looked at the docket for my oils and was 13.00 in postage costs which is a little steep for 6 100ml bottles but I am so delighted I am not complaining :0). I cant find a courier reciept off hand for oils but when I next order will let you know I am sure it is about 26.00 but will check next time :0)


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 23, 2011)

Nattynoo after my initial sniff em frenzy I have been back and smelt them all again and yes where I got watermelon from I am not sure as I can smell the cucumber in this as well.
I have eight logs out waiting to be filled so now to agonise over which ones to try. Have to do more goatsmilk and Green tweed so should be able to soap at least two of them this weekend............Oh I cannot wait to try more!!!!


----------



## Relle (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info Lyn, I got some more wax for melts on Saturday so dying to try some new scents in them, will give FP a try.
$26 is what he quoted me to Sydney, so I suppose thats not bad if I order some oils as well.
I'm thinking of getting some from Oregon trails if postage isn't too dear, I'll see if she can quote before its sent.


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 25, 2011)

Relle I love Oregon Trail :0) her scents work amazingly in soap and the Black Raspberry and Vanilla is to die for :0)
I soaped the coconut Cream this weekend and what a delight to soap it is a beautiful cream colour at the moment but expect that to change and wowser when I put it into my mix it slowed trace right back I had to stick blend for a whilw as like to pour thicker to sculpt the tops :0) I have not unmolded it yet as I have been having real issues with ashing in the last few months so will not unmold for a few days yet but dying to have a good sniffie as smelled amazing while making :0)


----------



## Relle (Jul 25, 2011)

I've had ash issues as well, we have had a LOT of rain and nothing seems to be drying out, so thinking that has something to do with it.


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 26, 2011)

Honestly, I've had ash issues as well!!
Possibly due to the colder weather maybe. Makes sense as when I force gel, less ash. When I hold off gel in the fridge, lots of ash. Hardly scientific (spel) but its my take on it...  

Have you soaped your honey vanilla yet Lyn??? 
Still not due for another order just yet so I haven't ordered any.l Waiting on 2 FO orders to arrive. So naughty to order when I have so much there already.


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL Nattynoo I have no willpower when it comes to FO :0) I have a pot of oils on the cool and will be soaping this in about 20mins. I have to say the fragrance is growing on me I split a small amount on my worktable in the garage and everytime I go down there I can smell it and think it will be quite nice soaped so will let you know how it goes.
Sorry to hear that your both having ashing issues as well, tis a pain in the proverbial to say the least!!!! I dont gel and if this keeps up think I just might start!!! but have to say these last five logs are looking okay and I may dare to unmold the coconut cream tonight cause I am dying for a sniff   
Will take some pics in a few days time as the coconut is looking like it may not darken to a real brown so that is exciting    Just have to find the horrid camera for the life of me I cannot find it and at the point of strip the house back to find the bloomin thing :0(..............anyways off to soap the honey vanilla now


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 26, 2011)

Well these fragrances are proving beautiful to soap with again set trace back some not as much as the coconut cream...............this is an amazing fragracne once it hits the soap..........Everyone was around the pot tring to describe the scent as I did not tell them what it was and both my Son and Hubby said Malt biscuits with Cream and I tend to agree.....Yummo Kudos to Max he has bought some winners in. Mmmm I can smell the honey...............Girls your got to try this one..........My first impression was that I wasn't keen..........I have now changed my mind!!!!!
If you's want a sample slice let me know and in a few weeks I will happily post some out.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 26, 2011)

Lyn ... malt biscuits with cream ... that smell sounds divine!

Honey Vanilla from Escentials ... will add that to my ever growing list.  Have only bought EO's from them, so keen to put in an order for some FO's ... but like Natty ... I have FO's I've never used ... oh I love being naughty!  LOL _... and to think I used to only use EO's ... silly me!_


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 26, 2011)

Awesome Lyn. I'm so glad you soaped the honey vanilla. I'm mostly interested to see if it discolours. The smell in the bottle is exactly what I want to replace my honey love dust. Honey but biscuty like you say. Not overly sweet though.
You made me laugh Lyn, when I go into my soaping room its starting to get a bit of a Lush smell going on in there. All the FO mixed together in the air is ammmmaaaazzziiinngggg. I'm hooked on FO now even though when I first started soaping I was EO all the  way. Though I do still do a mix a EO & FO.

Their EO's. I have no trouble with them at all. I always buy the cheapest ones from each variety. They r the best EO prices I can find.

My big soaping day is Thursday. Not sure what I'll b soaping yet but Max's FO's will b in the mix.

3 cheers for Max!!

Soapy sample from Lyn, yes please, anyday!!


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 18, 2011)

Natty did I email you in reply to your soap arriving? I am such a mush brain at the moment!!!!!! If not thanks so much and they do smell so close which is great for you :0)
Did you see all the new fragrances loaded :0) I have to order more cocoa butter so will have to add a couple to my order especially the Coconut and Mango Yummo :0)


----------



## nattynoo (Aug 18, 2011)

You big tease lyn!! I have no internet atm due to moving so i cant really look due to being on the iphone. The telstra techinician is here as i type this. Hopefully tomorrow.
Glad u got the soap. I thought they smelt very similair too. Let me know how u like my soap. Thats my newsest recipe ive been using.  Was dissapointed to put your soap in the shower as it was alot nicer than mine. Your experience shows in your soap quality. Its smoother, creamier and leaves a nice silken after feel to it.  i'll get there.... One day. My soap is in no way bad, alot of people quiet like it but its just not as good as yours. That honey soap is one of my most popular ones. Sorry it wasnt quiet a large bar. 
I hate typing on the phone... Lol  Hope my post isnt all over the shot.


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 18, 2011)

All the best with the move I am refusing to move for at least 5yrs and two years into my dig the heels down so doing well LOL. Natty I thought your soap had a beautiful feel to it and very velvety like, infact I went back to your label to see what butters you had in it and found none and think you have an awesome recipe there :0) great lather to. I spent about three years getting that particular recipe and now use it for 98% of my soaps.
Oh Max has a banana oil in which I thought would be a great one for the kids, might have to try it as I am sure my two would get a kick out of banana smelling soap and it dosen't discolour!!!!!!............Later


----------



## nattynoo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'M BAAAACK!!
Yay for mobile internet. It'll do for a bit.

Thanx for the comment on the soap Lyn. I'm probably being too hard on myself. I think there is a BIG difference between gel & no gel. The no gel definitely feels creamier, alot creamier. I just can't do no gel to save my life. I think its my fridge TBH. We need a new one and it just doesn't hold its cold very good. Like you say though it took u 3yrs to perfect your recipe. I'll get there.
Might have to try Max's banana FO. I use the banana from ACS & it smells devine, soaps really well, holds fragrance great, but it discoloured ALOT.... & I mean alot. Unless its the fresh banana I put into it but surely not that much. It goes 'the' darkest brown colour.


----------



## Relle (Aug 21, 2011)

Nat, I used a  banana FO from NCS and don't think that one discoloured, a bit hard to tell as I made my own Monkey Farts one up with banana,coconut and strawberry with some oxides,so that might be worth a try.


----------



## nattynoo (Aug 21, 2011)

What a great idea to custom blend your monkey farts Relle. I've got some monkey farts curing ATM. Can't wait to try it. Its a great smell for summer.


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 4, 2011)

Mmmm I just soaped Rose Petals and it is beautilicious!!!!!! This is only the second Rose oil where I have felt confident about doing more than one colour...............soaped rt and full water and it worked a charm two colour blob it in the mold and a coathanger swirl all in good time :0) smells great.............Not cloying like I find some Rose fragrances to be.
Have frangapani here to soap next and oob it smells fantastic cannot wait to soap it mmmmmmmm big thumbs up for these two.
Relle also soaped the Frangapani from NCS and it is nice easy to work with and three weeks into cure and holding really well at 5%.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 4, 2011)

Agreed Lyn, the rose petals is the best smelling rose I've put my nose in for awhile. Might even soap that myself today.

Now I soaped the blueberry (escentials) a few days ago & it moved FAST.....& I mean fast!! I almost didn't get a chance to get it into the mould. So be warned with that one. (I did have a high palm content in it). Smells great though. I quiet liked it.

Also custom blended a monkeyfarts (thanx for the idea Relle, good one!!) I used the banana from escentials & no discolouration yet. Though it was blended it did have 50% of the banana in it.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 4, 2011)

Soaped Honey Vanilla today, great behaving FO. Smells .....oh my!! Love love this one. Thanx for getting me onto it Lyn.


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 5, 2011)

nattynoo said:
			
		

> Soaped Honey Vanilla today, great behaving FO. Smells .....oh my!! Love love this one. Thanx for getting me onto it Lyn.


Oh I love to entice others into this tangled web of addiction


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 5, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Oh I love to entice others into this tangled web of addiction



 :shock:  :shock:  please don't!! I need NO encouragement. I just placed another 2 orders today. One with escentials and one with ACS. Addiction at its best :shock:  :shock:


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 5, 2011)

You guys are making me so envious!  I can't wait till I can afford to buy more FO's ... this thread is definitely sending me to escentials.

This thread is a great way to read about this company's FO's.  Thanks to you both for using and reviewing them!

_I've got to be good as know I'm going to have to fly back to NZ soon ... I will be good ... I will try to be good ... I will try ..._


----------



## dixilee (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi

Just wondering where you purchase your FO in Australian & US

Thanks


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 5, 2011)

Funny Kaz.  

Dixi, I only buy FO from a couple of places. There's lots of choices though. I buy mainly from escentials of noosavilla and I buy from Australian candle supplies. There is a handful I get from Bigtree supplies too but man are they expensive. Got suxed into Lush dupes and @$17 for 100mls....ouch is all I can say. What have u been using? Your mahogany FO for the last swap was lovely.


----------



## dixilee (Oct 5, 2011)

ive got some from big tree but so expensive and bramble berry

looking for some new suppliers now thou


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 5, 2011)

I just soaped the regular frangapani from NCS and it is soooooo nice.........like 23.00 for 500mls works well in my books, that was after trying the Laespa pink frangapani that was like 52.00for 500mls and the regular one is sooooo much better :0). Max has good prices on his new oils and to date they are proving very sucessful. Oh and must also say that the frangapani from Max's smells amazing I am hopefully on to that one soon just busy getting regular stock up at the moment and filling a few small wholesale accounts
Oh Dragon my heart goes out to you I know how hard it is to restrain oneself.................I am sooooooo itching to get another order into Oregon Trail and I also want to order an amazing oilf from MMS so best get off the puter fill orders and make some dollars to buy more oils LOL Hubby keeps telling me to stop buying so many samples and I have told him to mind it as that is the MOST fun thing to do LOL. I have a very scary amount to get through but hey I am going to have lots of limited editions up on bigcartel soon LOL


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 5, 2011)

Dixi I wnat to say thanks for sending such a beautiful oil our way Iam now stocking it..........................so good I have sent samples out with candle orders and gained new soapy clients!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Oct 6, 2011)

Dixilee I'm another who loves the aroma of your soap ... I still have half of it ... and it still smells amazing!  

In the past I bought brambleberry and sweetcake FO's and have many favourites that I soap regularly for customers, but I'm planning an order from Escentials sometime soon.


----------



## Lynnz (Oct 15, 2011)

Soaped the Channel No 5 early last week at 1oz per pound and it is a strong scent. Slight discolouration to a very light tan but no acceleration with it...............not sure how close it is to the real deal but I have sent it out to two accounts to smell and will be interested in their feedback :0)


----------



## Crafty Rose (Oct 16, 2011)

Wondering if any of you ladies have used the pear and vanilla oil from this company.  I would love to buy some to use, but have read some old posts about some oils not working well in soap.  Any feedback?


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 16, 2011)

Crafty rose - yes the oils they used to stock were shite. Their new specialty fragrance oils are doing brilliantly for me though. Good strong scent & 95% of them are behaving pretty good for me.


----------

